# Bikemarkt offline



## Thomas (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
der Bikemarkt hängt gerade - wir sind dran und es sollte gleich wieder gehen,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Free_Rider94 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir läuft alles bestens  Smartphone, Tablet und Desktop-PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (18. Oktober 2013)

Forum normal, aber: ich komme nicht mehr in den Bikemartkt, weil dieser das angestammte Passwort nicht akezeptiert- welche Dilletanten haben wieder programmiert?


----------



## maze1601 (22. Oktober 2013)

Und es ist nicht mehr möglich die Paketnummer im Bikemarkt zu hinterlegen.


----------



## Marcus (25. Oktober 2013)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> welche Dilletanten haben wieder programmiert?



Ja.


----------



## Marcus (25. Oktober 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht mehr möglich die Paketnummer im Bikemarkt zu hinterlegen.



Bekommst du den Link nicht mehr angezeigt? Oder passiert nichts, wenn du den Link klickst? Oder siehst du womöglich eine Fehlermeldung?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## a-rs (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

könnte man den Bikemarkt nicht mit einer Druckoption versehen, die das Angebot, die Kommunikation zum Kauf und die Zeitstempel für Bezahlt etc. schön auf einer Seite zusammenstellt und am Besten gleich als PDF exportiert?

(Hab leider keinen Threat zu CRs gefunden)

Gruß

ars


----------



## maze1601 (30. Oktober 2013)

sorry wegen der späten Rückmeldung. Das war nur in einem Fall so. Er ist wieder da.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. November 2013)

Könnt Ihr gerade Sachen einstellen? Bei mir hakts, nachdem ich die Kategorie ausgesucht hab. Mit Firefox hakts immernoch.


----------



## tokiido (23. Januar 2014)

bei mir geht gar nix .....


----------



## Marcus (23. Januar 2014)

Sorry für die Störung, geht wieder!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkKoe (24. Januar 2014)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht mehr möglich die Paketnummer im Bikemarkt zu hinterlegen.


Hallo! Vielleicht kannst Du mir den Tipp geben! Ich wollte mein MTB privat zum Verkaufen inserieren. Aber wie funktioniert das hier? Dank dir


----------



## ziploader (24. Januar 2014)

Ist doch garnicht so schwer. 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/users/verify-account


cu
Marcus

Gesendet aus dem Internet!  ;-)


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (2. Februar 2014)

Bei mir geht er auch nicht auf !


----------



## stefan081 (2. Februar 2014)

Bei mir sagt er Bad Gateway!!!.. Also, es geht nix bei mir.


----------



## Qya (2. Februar 2014)

Vor ca 20 min. gings bei mir .. nun ist bei mir auch Bad Gateway.
Naja .. auf zur Arbeit


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2014)

ich schreib es mal hier rein:
Der Filter der Reifengrößen bei den Reifen ist unvollständig.
Ich habe z.B. welche der Dimension 29x2.4 im Bikemarkt, diese Größe ist aber nicht im Filter zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## followmestore (15. Februar 2014)

Bei uns funktioniert die Verknüpfung zwischen Forenaccount und Rechnungsportal nicht. In ersterem werden wir immer noch als privat angezeigt. In zweiterem sind aber augenscheinlich alle Einstellungen okay. Übers Kontaktformular bekommen wir keine Hilfe. An wen können wir uns denn wenden? Muss ja eigentlich nicht öffentlich im Forum diskutiert werden.


----------



## Marcus (15. Februar 2014)

followmestore schrieb:


> Bei uns funktioniert die Verknüpfung zwischen Forenaccount und Rechnungsportal nicht. In ersterem werden wir immer noch als privat angezeigt. In zweiterem sind aber augenscheinlich alle Einstellungen okay. Übers Kontaktformular bekommen wir keine Hilfe. An wen können wir uns denn wenden? Muss ja eigentlich nicht öffentlich im Forum diskutiert werden.



Hallo,

ich schaue mir das gleich mal an.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (15. Februar 2014)

@followmestore Ihr werdet jetzt im Bikemarkt als Händler gelistet.

Entschuldigt bitte die Umstände.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Februar 2014)

Seit ca. 10 Tagen erscheinen im Bikemarkt keine Antworten mehr auf Fragen... wenn ich eine Antwort schreibe wird diese nicht angezeigt. Warum?

Ausserdem habe ich übers Kontaktformular vor einigen Tagen eine Frage zum Bikemarkt gestellt und warte bis heute auf eine Antwort...


----------



## Marcus (16. Februar 2014)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Seit ca. 10 Tagen erscheinen im Bikemarkt keine Antworten mehr auf Fragen... wenn ich eine Antwort schreibe wird diese nicht angezeigt. Warum?



Hallo,

kannst du das genauer erklären? Ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst.



> Ausserdem habe ich übers Kontaktformular vor einigen Tagen eine Frage zum Bikemarkt gestellt und warte bis heute auf eine Antwort...



Der Arbeitsplatz bei den Tickets ist nicht jeden Tag besetzt. Hier und da ist mal jemand im Urlaub oder krank usw.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Februar 2014)

Also... jemand stellt mir im Bikemarkt eine Frage.

Ich klicke auf "Antwort" und kann meine Antwort ins das vorgesehene Fenster tippen.

Wenn ich nun auf "Antworten" klicke erscheint eine Hinweisseite. Die Antwort von mir ist weg, wird weder gespeichert noch übertragen.


Dann warte ich noch etwas ab... ist aber wohl schon gut 8 Tage her.


----------



## Marcus (16. Februar 2014)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Also... jemand stellt mir im Bikemarkt eine Frage.
> 
> Ich klicke auf "Antwort" und kann meine Antwort ins das vorgesehene Fenster tippen.
> 
> Wenn ich nun auf "Antworten" klicke erscheint eine Hinweisseite. Die Antwort von mir ist weg, wird weder gespeichert noch übertragen.



Kannst du das mal in einem anderen Browser probieren? Wir konnten ein solches Verhalten bisher nicht beobachten. 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## followmestore (17. Februar 2014)

@rik Danke!!!


----------



## Tob1as (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerade im Bikemarkt neue Einträge erstellen.
Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung:


```
413 Request Entity Too Large

nginx
```

Namen habe ich schon variiert, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Marcus (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

passiert das beim Hochladen von Bildern? 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tob1as (28. Februar 2014)

Ich fülle alles aus,
und bestätige dann mit "hinzufügen".
Als nächste Seite habe ich dann den Errorcode

Browser ist Google Chrome 33.0.1750.117,
Vll versuch ich es mal mit einem anderem, obwohl ich noch nie Probleme hatte.

-Update: am Browser liegt es nicht
-Update 2: *Problem umgangen*
Als jpg hat er alles angenommen.
Komisch, weil ich sonst immer png aus GIMP hochladen konnte.
Seltsam, auch weil keine Fehlermeldung "nicht unterstütztes Format" o.ä. kam.


----------



## Marcus (1. März 2014)

Der Grund ist, dass das Bild zu groß war. PNG ist an sich kein Problem, achte nur drauf, dass es nicht größer als 4 MB (IIRC) ist.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Tob1as (1. März 2014)

Das Bild war nicht zu groß. (siehe Anhang, diese Bilder konnte ich nicht hochladen)
Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht dass ich als User einen Hinweis auf das Problem habe.


----------



## Marcus (1. März 2014)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Das Bild war nicht zu groß. (siehe Anhang, diese Bilder konnte ich nicht hochladen)
> Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht dass ich als User einen Hinweis auf das Problem habe.



Hallo,

ich kann beide Bilder problemlos hochladen. Ich bin etwas verwundert.

(Abgesehen davon ist es sowieso wenig sinnvoll diese Fotos als PNG zu speichern. JPG ist hier zu bevorzugen.)

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2014)

Sagtmal, braucht ihr irgendwie dringend Geld?
Ich finde es schade, dass der Bikemarkt jetzt immer mehr wie ein verkapptes ebay aussieht. Haufenweise Händler und jetzt kommt auch noch das Anzeigen hochschieben gegen Aufpreis. 
Gegen die Riesen-Werbebanner im Forum gibts ja den Adblock, mit diesem professionellen Verkaufs-Mist muss ich dann wohl auch noch anfreuden...
Fehlt bloß noch, dass ich für meinen verkauften Kram ne Provision berappen muss...


----------



## Marcus (8. März 2014)

acid-driver schrieb:


> [...] jetzt kommt auch noch das Anzeigen hochschieben gegen Aufpreis.
> Gegen die Riesen-Werbebanner im Forum gibts ja den Adblock, mit diesem professionellen Verkaufs-Mist muss ich dann wohl auch noch anfreuden...



Das Hervorheben von Artikeln ist nicht nur Händlern vorbehalten, sondern kann auch von privaten Verkäufern genutzt werden.

BTW, Tippfehler in deiner Signatur


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2014)

Es geht mir auch nicht darum, WER dieses überaus nervige Privileg hat, sondern DASS es überhaupt jetzt geht...


----------



## Jbnk03 (10. März 2014)

Ich bekomme seit heute nachmittag keine Mails mehr zugeschickt, die den Bikemarkt betreffen. Ebenso gilt das für Passwortänderungen und die Bestätigungsmails...


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2014)

Dazu kommt bei mir noch, dass ich jetzt das habe, was ich neulich im Fotoalbum schon hatte. Die roten Benachrichtigungen gehen nicht mehr weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (10. März 2014)

Jetzt komme ich nicht mehr in den Bikemarkt...Passwort hatte ich geändert und nun kann ich mich zwar ins Forum einloggen, nicht aber in den Bikemarkt


----------



## thehoff (13. März 2014)

Hi,
Bei mir lädt die ident.mtb-news.de/check seite nicht, egal mit welchen Browser

lg


----------



## Marcus (13. März 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bei mir lädt die ident.mtb-news.de/check seite nicht, egal mit welchen Browser
> 
> lg



Hallo,

wir sind dran.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (13. März 2014)

Geht wieder - sorry für die Umstände!


----------



## thehoff (13. März 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Geht wieder - sorry für die Umstände!


Super Danke!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. März 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal in einem anderen Browser probieren? Wir konnten ein solches Verhalten bisher nicht beobachten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Hallo Rik,

das Problem inzwischen mit mehreren Rechnern, unterschiedlichen Browsern getestet und es ist überall. Zusätzlich habe ich weitere Personen ausfindig gemacht wo es auch so ist. Es ist also nicht nur ein Problem von mir.



rik schrieb:


> Der Arbeitsplatz bei den Tickets ist nicht jeden Tag besetzt. Hier und da ist mal jemand im Urlaub oder krank usw.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Ich hoffe nicht das die Person die das macht so lange krank ist. Der Jahresurlaub dürfte inzwischen aufgebraucht sein... hab leider immer noch keine Antwort, warte jetzt schon über 5 Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (18. März 2014)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht das die Person die das macht so lange krank ist. Der Jahresurlaub dürfte inzwischen aufgebraucht sein... hab leider immer noch keine Antwort, warte jetzt schon über 5 Wochen...


Die Antwort hast du vor 5 Wochen bekommen - seitdem hat sich denke ich nichts geändert...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. März 2014)

Thomas schrieb:


> Die Antwort hast du vor 5 Wochen bekommen - seitdem hat sich denke ich nichts geändert...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Stimmt, es hat sich nichts daran geändert das jemand etwas falsches annimmt bzw. vermutet. Auf eine weitere Frage warte ich bis heute definitiv vergeblich. 
Das Problem mit der Antwortmöglichkeit steht ebenfalls im Raum - nicht nur bei mir.


----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2014)

Jetzt sind diese verfluchten, hochgeschobenen Anzeigen postkartengroß im Bikemarkt. Das ist echt nervig. 

Damit habt ihr erfolgreich den Bikemarkt prostituiert. ähh verabayt... Naja, was besser ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## 4mate (19. März 2014)

Ich sehe nur eine


----------



## SCM (19. März 2014)

Wenn das so bleibt, schreibe ich mir wieder nen Filter, der genau den Top-Artikel nicht anzeigt. Diesen Filter für Chrome, Firefox + Co. werde ich Antikommerzlayout v1 nennen und hier veröffentlichen, inklusive Installationsanleitung.


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2014)

Also das geht wirklich überhaupt nicht. So langsam überspannt ihr den Bogen, auch bei Leuten wie mir, die wirklich trotz der ganzen Umstellungen immer versuchen, beide Seiten zu sehen.


----------



## Marcus (19. März 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Also das geht wirklich überhaupt nicht. So langsam überspannt ihr den Bogen, auch bei Leuten wie mir, die wirklich trotz der ganzen Umstellungen immer versuchen, beide Seiten zu sehen.



Was genau stört dich?


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2014)

Diese übergröße Top-Anzeige ist einfach ein Unding. Das erschlägt einen direkt beim Draufgehen und zwischen Top-Anzeigen und Händler-Anzeigen geht der Rest fast ein wenig unter.

Ich find's generell einfach schade, in welche Richtung sich das alles entwickelt. Ich verstehe ja, dass ihr auch Kosten decken müsst, aber so langsam gleicht das eher einem Ebay für Bikes als dem einstmals wirklich familiären Bikemarkt. Zum Glück (noch) ohne Provision.

Wie gesagt, ich verstehe ja, dass alles rentabel sein bzw. bleiben muss und dass Kosten auch gedeckt werden wollen, aber irgendwann geht einfach die Atmosphäre und das Feeling komplett flöten. Das mag jetzt romantisch und realitätsfern klingen, aber schade finde ich es trotzdem. Ebenso würde ich es schade finden, wenn man so der wirklich guten Community schaden würde - und ich denke auf Dauer wird dieser Trend eine andere Klientel anziehen, die wohl eben so viel Klicks generiert, aber ansonsten der Qualität der Diskussion eher schadet, als etwas dazu beizutragen. Das ist ja jetzt schon zu beobachten.


----------



## SCM (19. März 2014)

> Was genau stört dich?



Ich vermute mal, dass es
- völlig beschränkt aussieht
- designtechnisch eine Katastrophe ist
- jeder Ergonomie zuwider läuft
- und bei den hippen, aber nutzlosen 16:9 Displays statt 8 Artikeln in der Vorschau jetzt nur einer auftaucht?

Frage: Habt ihr das wirklich so nötig? Sind die Kosten SO hoch, dass derartige Maßnahmen ergriffen werden müssen? Kann das Forum nur durch diese Maßnahem überleben? Oder ist das einer dieser Geistesblitze, die dazu geführt haben, dass Dinge wie Vista und Windows 8 in die Welt gesetzt wurden, ohne das irgendwo irgendein Bedarf bestand?


----------



## gtbiker (19. März 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Zum Glück (noch) ohne Provision.


Wenn ich sehe was die Händler hinlegen müssen, ist es eine Frage der Zeit bis diese Provision auch bei den Privatverkäufen verlangt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (19. März 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Diese übergröße Top-Anzeige ist einfach ein Unding. Das erschlägt einen direkt beim Draufgehen und zwischen Top-Anzeigen und Händler-Anzeigen geht der Rest fast ein wenig unter.
> 
> Ich find's generell einfach schade, in welche Richtung sich das alles entwickelt. Ich verstehe ja, dass ihr auch Kosten decken müsst, aber so langsam gleicht das eher einem Ebay für Bikes als dem einstmals wirklich familiären Bikemarkt. Zum Glück (noch) ohne Provision.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe ja, dass alles rentabel sein bzw. bleiben muss und dass Kosten auch gedeckt werden wollen, aber irgendwann geht einfach die Atmosphäre und das Feeling komplett flöten. Das mag jetzt romantisch und realitätsfern klingen, aber schade finde ich es trotzdem. Ebenso würde ich es schade finden, wenn man so der wirklich guten Community schaden würde - und ich denke auf Dauer wird dieser Trend eine andere Klientel anziehen, die wohl eben so viel Klicks generiert, aber ansonsten der Qualität der Diskussion eher schadet, als etwas dazu beizutragen. Das ist ja jetzt schon zu beobachten.



Hallo,

danke für deine ausführliche Kritik.

Wir schauen, ob wir die "Neue Artikel" wieder etwas auffälliger machen können. Ich denke, du hast da einen guten Punkt.

Provision wird man im Bikemarkt als privater Verkäufer nicht zahlen müssen - abgesehen davon, dass dann der Bikemarkt IMHO nicht mehr funktionieren würde, wäre allein schon der Verwaltungsaufwand so hoch, dass es sich kaum lohnen dürfte (wenn man nicht gleich in die Kostenregion von ebay und Konsorten vorstößt - dann wiederum hätte man als Verkäufer aber auch keinen Grund mehr im Bikemarkt zu inserieren und damit schließt sich dann der Kreis - der Bikemarkt würde eben nicht mehr funktionieren).

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (19. März 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe was die Händler hinlegen müssen, ist es eine Frage der Zeit bis diese Provision auch bei den Privatverkäufen verlangt wird



Wird nicht passieren, siehe letzter Beitrag.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Bench (20. März 2014)

Was war an dem "alten" Bikemarkt-Design so schlecht, dass man es wiedermal verschlimmbessern musste?

sinnvolle Verbesserungen, wie die Kategorien Kurbeln, und Kurbel-Innenlager-Sets zusammenführen werden nicht gemacht, aber sowas?

SCM, ja, bitte macht ein Stylish oder Greasemonkey script. Bald muss ich wohl lernen, sowas selbst zu machen.


----------



## eskind (20. März 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Diese übergröße Top-Anzeige ist einfach ein Unding. Das erschlägt einen direkt beim Draufgehen und zwischen Top-Anzeigen und Händler-Anzeigen geht der Rest fast ein wenig unter.
> 
> Ich find's generell einfach schade, in welche Richtung sich das alles entwickelt. Ich verstehe ja, dass ihr auch Kosten decken müsst, aber so langsam gleicht das eher einem Ebay für Bikes als dem einstmals wirklich familiären Bikemarkt. Zum Glück (noch) ohne Provision.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe ja, dass alles rentabel sein bzw. bleiben muss und dass Kosten auch gedeckt werden wollen, aber irgendwann geht einfach die Atmosphäre und das Feeling komplett flöten. Das mag jetzt romantisch und realitätsfern klingen, aber schade finde ich es trotzdem. Ebenso würde ich es schade finden, wenn man so der wirklich guten Community schaden würde - und ich denke auf Dauer wird dieser Trend eine andere Klientel anziehen, die wohl eben so viel Klicks generiert, aber ansonsten der Qualität der Diskussion eher schadet, als etwas dazu beizutragen. Das ist ja jetzt schon zu beobachten.



Vollste Zustimmung!


----------



## mikefize (20. März 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für deine ausführliche Kritik.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort rik.

Ich find's gut, dass ihr auf Kritik reagiert, das ist auch nicht selbstverständlich. Ich will auch nicht penetrant und unverschämt rumstänkern wie so manch anderer hier. Insofern hoffe ich, dass ihr den richtigen Mittelweg zwischen Kommerzialisierung und Erhaltung der bisherigen Atmosphäre findet.


----------



## migges (27. März 2014)

Guten Abend
Ist Momentan wieder ein Problem mit dem Bikemarkt?Ich Bekomm immer die Nachricht erst Anmelden,obwohl ich Angemeldet bin,und kann meine Nachrichten nicht Lesen.Wenn ich mich im Bikemarkt nochmal Anmelden will komm ich
wieder ins Forum,ohne Anmeldefenster(Da ich noch Angemeldet bin )


----------



## Marcus (27. März 2014)

migges schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Ist Momentan wieder ein Problem mit dem Bikemarkt?Ich Bekomm immer die Nachricht erst Anmelden,obwohl ich Angemeldet bin,und kann meine Nachrichten nicht Lesen.Wenn ich mich im Bikemarkt nochmal Anmelden will komm ich
> wieder ins Forum,ohne Anmeldefenster(Da ich noch Angemeldet bin )



Bitte melde dich um Forum ab und dann gleich wieder an.


----------



## migges (27. März 2014)

Hat sich erledigt,geht wieder.Ups Überschnitten,ja hab ich Gemacht.


----------



## Deef (27. März 2014)

Also bei mir geht's noch nicht wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (27. März 2014)

Dvad schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht's noch nicht wieder...



Dann bitte im Forum abmelden, die Cookies von mtb-news.de im Browser löschen und danach wieder einloggen.


----------



## beat-biz (27. März 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Dann bitte im Forum abmelden, die Cookies von mtb-news.de im Browser löschen und danach wieder einloggen.


hallo rik, also ich hab auch probleme im bikemarkt. alle cookies gelöscht. einloggen im forum ok - aber keine chance im bikemarkt. vielen dank! gruß flo


----------



## idomeneo (27. März 2014)

beat-biz schrieb:


> hallo rik, also ich hab auch probleme im bikemarkt. alle cookies gelöscht. einloggen im forum ok - aber keine chance im bikemarkt. vielen dank! gruß flo


----------



## idomeneo (27. März 2014)

Hi, 
komme nicht an meinen Posteingang. Bin ich zu blöd oder gibt es da einen technischen Defekt?
Habe schon alles versucht, mit Neuanmeldung und ..............................


----------



## Marcus (27. März 2014)

Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann bitte ausloggen und danach hier einloggen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/login 

Bitte dabei drauf achten, dass das Häkchen bei "Angemeldet bleiben" gesetzt ist.


----------



## beat-biz (27. März 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann bitte ausloggen und danach hier einloggen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/login
> 
> Bitte dabei drauf achten, dass das Häkchen bei "Angemeldet bleiben" gesetzt ist.


danke rik!!! läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DONECAN (28. März 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Wenn das so bleibt, schreibe ich mir wieder nen Filter, der genau den Top-Artikel nicht anzeigt. Diesen Filter für Chrome, Firefox + Co. werde ich Antikommerzlayout v1 nennen und hier veröffentlichen, inklusive Installationsanleitung.



..wenn du sowas draufhast schreib bitte mal einen der den Bikemarkt um 2 Jahre zurücksetzt..is ja mittlerweile total zerstört,unübersichtlich,wannabemodern und Augenkrebs überladen.
  ..vielleicht sollte man mal drüber nachdenken aus den Einnahmen nen ordentlichen Programmierer zu engagieren.


----------



## mikefize (31. März 2014)

Habe ein Problem im Markt:
Ein schon längst verkaufter Artikel (auch so markiert und bereits bewertet) steht noch immer aktiv im Markt und ich bekomme noch Anfragen dafür.

Es geht um dies hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/334607-shimano-br-m446-bremssattel

Die Benachrichtigung über neue Anfragen bekomme ich auch nur per Mail, im Bikemarkt selbst tauchen sie zwar auf, aber ohne Benachrichtigung.


----------



## Marcus (31. März 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem im Markt:
> Ein schon längst verkaufter Artikel (auch so markiert und bereits bewertet) steht noch immer aktiv im Markt und ich bekomme noch Anfragen dafür.
> 
> Es geht um dies hier:
> ...



Du hast "2" bei Anzahl eingegeben, beim Verkaufen aber nur "1" - also ist noch einer da. Du kannst den Artikel einfach deaktivieren.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## mikefize (31. März 2014)

@rik: Shame on me, das mache ich normalerweise nie


----------



## acid-driver (1. April 2014)

Hmm, irgendwie leuchtet bei meinem Bikemarkt die rote eins auf, obwohl dort alles geklickt ist und alles beantwortet ist, kein plan, wie ich das wegbekomme


----------



## Fett (1. April 2014)

Bei mir das selbe, nur mit ner 3. 
Gibt es da schon eine Problemlösestrategie?


----------



## 4mate (1. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bei-mir-im-bikemarkt-steht-eine-1.693267/#post-11863662

Aussitzen


----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich jemandem, von dem ich etwas gekauft habe, der aber den Verlauf schon gelöscht hat eine Nachricht schreiben kann?
Das Teil ist nämlich leider nicht so tacko, wie es beschrieben wurde.

Edit: Wenn ich ihm über den verkauften Artikel schreiben will, kommt die Meldung, dass ich nicht im Bikemarkt angemeldet bin. Im Hintergrund sind aber schön noch meine grünen, gemerkten Artikel hervorgehoben, sowie meine roten, verkauften... da stimmt doch schon wieder was nicht...


----------



## wartool (26. November 2014)

@rik  wie lange werden denn die Käufe und Verkäufe gespeichert, bis sie für mich nicht mehr, oder nur noch teilweise sichtbar sind?
Ich frage, weil ich mich leider auf einen Rechtsstreit mit einem Laden (Händler) aus dem bikemarkt einlassen muss, um mein Geld wieder zu bekommen. Ich habe den Kram zwar ausgedruckt. Hoffe aber, dass ichs irgendwie auch noch digital vorzeigen kann.

Ich hatte diesbezüglich schon Kontakt via email aufgenommen - aber keine Antwort erhalten :-(

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Marcus (26. November 2014)

Hallo,

die Anfragen selbst werden solange aufgehoben, bis du sie selbst löscht. 

Verkaufte Artikel werden nach 60 Tagen nicht mehr angezeigt. Wenn du Details für ältere Anzeigen haben möchtest, geht der Weg über den E-Mail-Support (es kann dort zur Zeit etwas länger dauern wg. Urlaub).

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (5. Dezember 2014)

Ist es normal, dass man inzwischen seine deaktivierten Artikel gar nicht mehr aufrufen kann - auch wenn man sie erst vor kurzer Zeit (<1 Tag) deaktiviert hat?


----------



## ride-FX (5. Dezember 2014)

bisl falsches topic oder? aber ja, finde ich auch blöd.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. Dezember 2014)

Error 521


----------



## diggi* (17. Dezember 2014)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Error 521



same here


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist down. War irgendwie in letzteir Zeit wieder häufiger. Sehr ärgerlich


----------



## uphillking (17. Dezember 2014)

Schon seit gestern Abend zeitweise mit Problemen.


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

Wir werden gerade mit einer DDoS-Attacke angegriffen. Zeitweise hatten wir sie im Griff, aktuell hat es wieder zugenommen. Wir sind dran!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Z-E-T (17. Dezember 2014)

Hoffentlich könnt ihr den Verursacher ermitteln und strafrechtlich verfolgen.


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

Z-E-T schrieb:


> Hoffentlich könnt ihr den Verursacher ermitteln und strafrechtlich verfolgen.



Ukraine, Russland, Kasachstan, Korea sind so ein paar der Länder aus denen die Angriffe kommen. Wird glaube ich nicht so leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (17. Dezember 2014)

nicht mehr normal


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Wir werden gerade mit einer DDoS-Attacke angegriffen. Zeitweise hatten wir sie im Griff, aktuell hat es wieder zugenommen. Wir sind dran!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



Alter Verwalter! Selbst der kleine, feine Bikemarkt. Ich frag mich nur, was man sich davon verspricht...


----------



## 4mate (17. Dezember 2014)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Error 521


http://schaltwerk.mtb-news.de/category/status/


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Dezember 2014)

...... die wollen doch bloss Schutzgeld erpressen, oder?


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

konnte gestern bis heute morgen nur auf den Bikemarkt zugreifen aber das Forum war unerreichbar! NSA in Klein^^


----------



## 4mate (17. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> konnte gestern bis heute morgen nur auf den Bikemarkt zugreifen aber das Forum war unerreichbar! NSA in Klein^^


Deshalb ein Lesezeichen für "Das Schaltwerk" machen und informiert sein 


4mate schrieb:


> http://schaltwerk.mtb-news.de/category/status/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Deshalb ein Lesezeichen für "Das Schaltwerk" machen und informiert sein


Merci Meister^^


----------



## Z-E-T (17. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Ukraine, Russland, Kasachstan, Korea sind so ein paar der Länder aus denen die Angriffe kommen. Wird glaube ich nicht so leicht


Die Nachverfolgung ist in diesen Fällen wirklich nicht leicht, eine der Möglichkeiten wäre z.B. eine IP Rasterfahndung um eventuelle übergriffe der IP´s untereinander zu ermitteln, um so ggf. Knotenpunkte identifizieren.



Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter! Selbst der kleine, feine Bikemarkt. Ich frag mich nur, was man sich davon verspricht...


 
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## ride-FX (17. Dezember 2014)

was bringt eine nachverfolgung, ist doch sehr warscheinlich dass die, die das in auftrag geben, nichts mit den IPs zu tun haben. 

Letztendlich ist es einfach nur nervig und teuer für den Betreiber, bzw. allen die darunter leiden und schade um die IPv4 Adressen welche dabei "drauf" gehen, durch blacklisting.


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

ride-FX schrieb:


> was bringt eine nachverfolgung, ist doch sehr warscheinlich dass die, die das in auftrag geben, nichts mit den IPs zu tun haben.
> 
> Letztendlich ist es einfach nur nervig und teuer für den Betreiber, bzw. allen die darunter leiden und schade um die IPv4 Adressen welche dabei "drauf" gehen, durch blacklisting.



So sieht's aus.

Die angreifenden Rechner sind irgendwelche Zombies, von denen die Besitzer nicht mal ahnen, was die nebenbei noch mit der verfügbaren Bandbreite so alles anstellen. Abuse-Mails scheinen in bestimmten Ländern auch eher gar nicht zu funktionieren, sonst gäbe es das Problem in dieser Stärke ja auch nicht.

Alles Mist.

Bikemarkt geht übrigens langsam wieder.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Z-E-T (17. Dezember 2014)

Da kann ich euch dann doch nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## toastet (17. Dezember 2014)

Adressdaten oder noch besser hinterlegte Bankverbindungen sind doch n super Grund


----------



## veganpunk (17. Dezember 2014)

danke, es läuft wieder


----------



## JackZero (17. Dezember 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> Adressdaten oder noch besser hinterlegte Bankverbindungen sind doch n super Grund



Muss man sich diesbezüglich Sorgen machen ?
Wäre schon blöd.............


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Bikemarkt geht übrigens langsam wieder.



Im Momentan nicht. Mal gehts, mal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Thomas (17. Dezember 2014)

JackZero schrieb:


> Muss man sich diesbezüglich Sorgen machen ?
> Wäre schon blöd.............


Es ist ein DDOS Angriff, das hat nichts mit einem Hack zu tun - eure / unsere Daten sind daher nicht in Gefahr. Stell dir vor du betreibst einen Imbiss und hast anstatt den normalen 10 Gästen plötzlich eine Menschentraube von 10.000 Leuten vor der Tür, die alle gleichzeitig bestellen wollen.... - so funktioniert ein distributed denial of service ungefähr...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial_of_Service


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Im Momentan nicht. Mal gehts, mal nicht.



Wir sind noch am Aufräumen des Schlachtfeldes. Hier und da kann es noch mal haken. Im Großen und Ganzen sind wir aber wieder verfügbar.


----------



## sap (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir geht noch nichts...ich kann zwar Artikel suchen, aber auf ein Angebot klicken und die Details sehen klappt leider noch nicht.

*Edith sagt: eingeloggt funkionierts, aber ausgeloggt werden mir die Artikeldetails nicht angezeigt. Nur so als Info


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

sap schrieb:


> eingeloggt funkionierts, aber ausgeloggt werden mir die Artikeldetails nicht angezeigt. Nur so als Info



Danke, schauen wir uns an!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

sap schrieb:


> eingeloggt funkionierts, aber ausgeloggt werden mir die Artikeldetails nicht angezeigt. Nur so als Info



Geht jetzt wieder! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## sap (17. Dezember 2014)

top!


----------



## pro-wheels (17. Dezember 2014)

Dumme frage, was bringt den Leuten ein DDos angriff


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Dezember 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> ...... die wollen doch bloss Schutzgeld erpressen, oder?



Vielleicht deswegen.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Dezember 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Dumme frage, was bringt den Leuten ein DDos angriff



Erpressung: "wennst' zahlst, ist Deine WebSite wieder aktiv"


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Dumme frage, was bringt den Leuten ein DDos angriff



Es ist - wie schon angesprochen - tatsächlich üblich von Website-Betreibern (vor allem bei Shops) Geld zu erpressen. Die Anzahl solcher Fälle hat sich in der vergangenen Jahren deutlich erhöht. Bei uns hat sich allerdings bisher noch niemand gemeldet (naja, außer jemand der via XING seine Dienstleistungen zur Abschwächung der Angriffe verkaufen wollte). 

Wenn die Erpressung wegfällt bleibt eigentlich nur ein dummer Streich übrig. Naja, wie auch immer.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Dezember 2014)

Gut, das es letztendlich so glimpflich ausgegangen ist.
Da hat's Sony schon schlimmer erwischt...


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da hat's Sony schon schlimmer erwischt...



Dort ist im Gegensatz zu uns ja auch wirklich was zu holen


----------



## dickerbert (17. Dezember 2014)

Oder ein Ablenkungsmanöver. Man denke an den Feueralarm beim CO2-Zertifikate-Klau....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Dort ist im Gegensatz zu uns ja auch wirklich was zu holen



   ...sehr gut!
Unwesentlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Oder ein Ablenkungsmanöver.



Wahrscheinlich wollen die USA gerade diplomatische Beziehungen zu Kuba wieder aufnehmen oder sowas


----------



## dickerbert (17. Dezember 2014)

Was ein Glück hat das KTWR davon nichts mitbekommen!


----------



## Jierdan (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte gerade noch mal die Artikel für die ich heute den Zuschlag erhalten habe ansehen,aber ich kann sie nicht mehr anzeigen. Ist das noch eine Nachwirkung des Angriffs oder gehts schon wieder los?


----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade noch mal die Artikel für die ich heute den Zuschlag erhalten habe ansehen,aber ich kann sie nicht mehr anzeigen. Ist das noch eine Nachwirkung des Angriffs oder gehts schon wieder los?



Um welche Artikel geht es (Link)?


----------



## midge (18. Dezember 2014)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön vorab für alle Eure Mühen!

Eine Bitte: wäre es möglich eine Alternative zu CloudFlare zu wählen, deren Captcha Spam nervt gewaltig, noch mehr als die Security Kontrollen an Flughäfen


----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2014)

midge schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Dankeschön vorab für alle Eure Mühen!
> 
> Eine Bitte: wäre es möglich eine Alternative zu CloudFlare zu wählen, deren Captcha Spam nervt gewaltig, noch mehr als die Security Kontrollen an Flughäfen



Bekommst du die immer noch? Bist du aus einem öffentlichen Netz (Uni o. Ä.) unterwegs?


----------



## Jierdan (18. Dezember 2014)

Läuft wieder, besten Dank!


----------



## midge (18. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Bekommst du die immer noch? Bist du aus einem öffentlichen Netz (Uni o. Ä.) unterwegs?



Die kommen immer, wenns ich über einen VPN exit gehe, der bei CloudFlare blacklisted ist, leider sind das ziemlich viele.


----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2014)

midge schrieb:


> Die kommen immer, wenns ich über einen VPN exit gehe, der bei CloudFlare blacklisted ist, leider sind das ziemlich viele.



Ja, weil genau diese VPNs u. A. zu DDoS- oder sonstigen Angriffen genutzt werden. Da hilft wohl nur einen VPN-Provider mit besserer Reputation zu nutzen. 

Ich vermute stark, dass andere Anbieter mit dem gleichen Angebot wie CloudFlare ebenso Challenges anzeigen würden.


----------



## midge (18. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, ja das ist das Argument dass man so hört.

Schade dass ein paar Idioten unser schönes Internet kaputt machen und mit Ihren dummen Scripten zu einem Securitynet ohne Usability machen 

Wäre interessant ob es nicht alternative Abwehrmechanismen zu diesen Grenzkontrollen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2014)

midge schrieb:


> Wäre interessant ob es nicht alternative Abwehrmechanismen zu diesen Grenzkontrollen gibt.



Gibt es, aber die sind sicher noch invasiver.

Sogar Google zeigt Captchas an, wenn sie denken, dass irgendwas braun mit dem Request ist. Passiert(e) ja sogar schon mal einem Großteil des Telekom-Netzes.


----------



## midge (18. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Gibt es, aber die sind sicher noch invasiver.
> 
> Sogar Google zeigt Captchas an, wenn sie denken, dass irgendwas braun mit dem Request ist. Passiert(e) ja sogar schon mal einem Großteil des Telekom-Netzes.



Auch im Vodafone Netz war das vor ein paar Jahren eine Issue, Google konnte das dann irgendwie lösen, vmtl. weil sie genau wissen wer hinter der IP steckte ;-)


----------



## Der_GruE (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,kann leider seit der attacke  immer noch nicht auf den bikemarkt zugreifen vom tablet aus.woran kann das liegen.vom pc aus geht es.


----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2014)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Hallo,kann leider seit der attacke  immer noch nicht auf den bikemarkt zugreifen vom tablet aus.woran kann das liegen.vom pc aus geht es.



Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung? Wie genau äußert sich das "kann nicht zugreifen"?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Der_GruE (18. Dezember 2014)

Weder über den link oben im reiter oder über die favoriten.läd die seite nicht.

fehlermeldung:
Webseite nicht verfügbar
Die Webseite unter http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/ ist möglicherweise vorübergehend deaktiviert oder dauerhaft an eine neue Webadresse verschoben worden.
sonst geht alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Marcus (19. Dezember 2014)

Ok, das klingt danach, als ob dein verwendeter DNS-Server seine Einträge noch nicht akualisiert hat. Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

(1) Abwarten, bis er sich aktualisiert
(2) Anderen DNS-Server eintragen, der richtige und aktuelle Daten liefert. Google bietet z. B. einen öffentlich nutzbaren DNS-Server an.


----------



## 4mate (19. Dezember 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Sogar Google zeigt Captchas an, wenn sie denken, dass irgendwas braun mit dem Request ist.
> Passiert(e) ja sogar schon mal einem Großteil des Telekom-Netzes.


Gerade wieder und gestern zum aller-allerersten Mal hier im IBC Forum - Captcha 




Beitrag gestern #46580
Beitrag heute #205


----------



## dickerbert (19. Dezember 2014)

Dass du erst zwei mal einen Captcha eingeben musstest ist wohl auf einen Systemfehler zurück zu führen. Ein gut arbeitender Algorithmus hätte dich schon längst als Spamer eingestuft:


----------



## 4mate (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_GruE (19. Dezember 2014)

Ok danke.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Dezember 2014)

Die abo-funktion geht auch nicht mehr???


----------



## Marcus (20. Dezember 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Die abo-funktion geht auch nicht mehr???



Sorry dafür - sollte jetzt wieder klappen!


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Dezember 2014)

Sind die alten abos noch aktiv oder müssen die neu erstellt werden?


----------



## Marcus (20. Dezember 2014)

Sind noch aktiv


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Dezember 2014)

Ah okay, vielen dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (28. Januar 2015)

Führt Ihr ne Wartung am BIKEMARKT durch?
Ich bekam soeben diese Meldung


----------



## Achtzig (29. Januar 2015)

War tagsüber auch mal :-(
Und gehört das so, dass in letzter Zeit häufig nur Kartons statt der Artikelbilder zu sehen sind? Oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## malben (29. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> War tagsüber auch mal :-(
> Und gehört das so, dass in letzter Zeit häufig nur Kartons statt der Artikelbilder zu sehen sind? Oder ist das nur bei mir so?


Die Kartons sehe ich auch immer häufiger...


----------



## free-for-ride (2. Februar 2015)

bin ich der einzige der nichts einstellen kann?


----------



## malben (2. Februar 2015)

Hab gestern noch ein Artikel eingestellt.  Ging ohne Probleme


----------



## Bench (14. März 2015)

Seit heut nacht ist der Bikemarkt offline, und ich bin der einzige, der das merkt?


----------



## Enginejunk (14. März 2015)

eher spinnt dein rechner. surfe paar mal am tag durchn BM und habe auch en geschäft getätigt, keine probleme.


----------



## Bench (15. März 2015)

Also mit Firefox 36.0.1 gehts, mit Chrome 41 und IE11 auch, nur mit Iron 41 nicht (siehe Pic). Dann muss ich mal im Iron-Board posten.


----------



## xrated (15. März 2015)

Da hat halt grad wer was neu installiert, sieht man ja auch am Seiteninhalt


----------



## Bench (15. März 2015)

Problem ist gelöst, hab im Iron das Profil gelöscht und neu angelegt.
Echt komisches Problem, lag weder am Server, noch an DNS, noch an den Addons.
Naja, egal. Geht wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkalike (16. März 2015)

Was kann ich machen?Bei mir funzt er immer noch nicht

*Welcome to nginx on Debian!*
If you see this page, the nginx web server is successfully installed and working on Debian. Further configuration is required.

For online documentation and support please refer to nginx.org

Please use the reportbug tool to report bugs in the nginx package with Debian. However, check existing bug reports before reporting a new bug.

_Thank you for using debian and nginx._


----------



## Bench (17. März 2015)

Welchen Browser hast du?


----------



## Hawkalike (17. März 2015)

Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Hawkalike (17. März 2015)

Funktioniert wieder, danke trzdm


----------



## 4mate (17. März 2015)

Abmelden, Cookies & Cache löschen, anmelden.
Vielleicht hilfts. Hatte noch nie ein Problem mit FF


----------



## Aero9000 (20. März 2015)

Hab gerade das Problem das Safari den Bikemarkt nicht findet, was kann das sein?


----------



## free-for-ride (22. August 2015)

Gibts ein Problem mit dem IBC-Mailserver?
Ich bekomme seit gestern keine Infomail mehr, das eine Anfrage vorliegt.


----------



## Marcus (22. August 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Gibts ein Problem mit dem IBC-Mailserver?



Nein, alles ok hier. Mails gehen wie gewohnt raus. Letzte Bikemarkt-Mail an dich wurde heute 15:23 Uhr MESZ gesendet und von deinem Mailserver auch fehlerfrei angenommen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## free-for-ride (22. August 2015)

OK, danke für die Antwort, dann recherchier ich mal hier an meinem Ende.

Schönes WE weiterhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (22. August 2015)

Also ich habe die Mails vom heute nicht erhalten, ich habe einen Freund gebeten eine Testanfrage zu meinen Artikeln zu stellen: Selbe Problem, keine Mail in meinem Postfach. Bis zum 18.08 lief es. Sind auch nicht im SPAM oder ähnliches.

Fakt ist aber, das Telekom keine störung hat, an mich selbst Adressierte Mails kommen an, also liegt es doch an eurem Server


----------



## Marcus (23. August 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> also liegt es doch an eurem Server



Nein.

Dass du dir Mails selbst schicken + empfangen kannst, bedeutet erst mal nicht viel, da diese den/die lokalen Mailserver deines Providers in der Regel nicht verlassen.

Da der Mailserver auf deiner Seite die Mails ohne Beanstandung annimmt, ist der Fehler tatsächlich dort zu suchen und nicht auf unserer Seite.

Hier die Liste der zuletzt an dich abgelieferten Bikemarkt-Mails:







Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## free-for-ride (23. August 2015)

Huhu Rik, danke für die Mühe. Aber ich schicke mir selber eine Mail Providerübergreifend. Zb von Strato zu Teledoof. Providerintern nutze ich nicht. Auch in meinen Einstellungen habe die Mailfunktion aktiviert und nichts geändert. Ich Frage mich also woran es liegt. Scheinbar bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem


----------



## free-for-ride (23. August 2015)

SO, jetzt habe ich meine Mailadresse geändert

Alt: T-Online
Neu: gmx

IBC-Mail über Änderung der Mailadresse sowohl auf T-Online als auch auf GMX erhalten. Komisch den Bikemarktanfragen kommen bei T-Online.de nicht an.

Testanfrage im Bikemarkt und siehe da: Keine Mail bei GMX.

Normale Mails aus dem IBC kommen, aber die aus dem Bikemarkt nicht!?!?
Also liegt es doch am Bikemarkt, wenn sowohl bei T-Online als auch bei GMX keine Mails ankommen. Egal was euer Protokoll sagt


----------



## dickerbert (23. August 2015)

Stell' mir mal eine Anfrage im Bikemarkt. Gebe dir dann Rückmeldung ob die Mails bei mir ankommen.


----------



## Pure_Power (23. August 2015)

Ich hatte Anfang Juni das gleiche Problem, mit web.de. Es lag definitiv nicht an meinem Mail-Anbieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (23. August 2015)

Mail ist um 13:58 angekommen, Provider one.com.


----------



## free-for-ride (23. August 2015)

Ich danke dir. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sowohl t-online als auch gmx zur gleichen Zeit das gleiche Problem haben und ich aufgrund dessen keine Mails erhalte. Oder es liegt an meinem Profil, ich bin echt Ratlos


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2015)

http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/forum...h-kennwort-falsch/?postID=1064448#post1064448

Vielleicht mal in diese Richtung gehen und schauen ob alles (noch) stimmt?


----------



## free-for-ride (23. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/forum/thread/168701-abruf-meiner-gmx-mails-über-live-mail-nicht-mehr-möglich-kennwort-falsch/?postID=1064448#post1064448
> 
> Vielleicht mal in diese Richtung gehen und schauen ob alles (noch) stimmt?



Ich bekomme alle Mails egal von wem nur nicht die Anfragen aus dem Bikemarkt


----------



## lahura (26. August 2015)

Bei mir auch, gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück, t-online funzt alles, nur Kaufanfragen aus dem Bikemarkt nicht!


----------



## Marcus (27. August 2015)

@free-for-ride @lahura Ich habe mir jetzt einen T-Online-Mailaccount zugelegt und es getestet. Die Bikemarkt-Mails kommen auch bei mir nicht an obwohl sie von T-Online fehlerfrei und ohne zu Murren entgegengenommen werden. Ich habe bereits bei T-Online nachgefragt was da los ist.

In der Zwischenzeit kann ich nur empfehlen, einen anderen Mailanbieter zu nutzen. Denkbar ist jedenfalls, dass da noch mehr Mails einfach still und leise verschwinden, ohne dass es der Empfänger oder der Sender es mitbekommen. Mir wäre das jedenfalls nicht geheuer.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Stolle12 (27. August 2015)

rik schrieb:


> @free-for-ride @lahura Ich habe mir jetzt einen T-Online-Mailaccount zugelegt und es getestet. Die Bikemarkt-Mails kommen auch bei mir nicht an obwohl sie von T-Online fehlerfrei und ohne zu Murren entgegengenommen werden. Ich habe bereits bei T-Online nachgefragt was da los ist.
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit kann ich nur empfehlen, einen anderen Mailanbieter zu nutzen. Denkbar ist jedenfall, dass da noch mehr Mails einfach still und leise verschwinden, ohne dass es der Empfänger oder der Sender es mitbekommen. Mir wäre das jedenfalls nicht geheuer.
> 
> ...


Hi,
bei mir kommt auch keine Mai aus dem Bikmarkt an - t-online konto....
Alles andere scheint anzukommen

Grüße


----------



## free-for-ride (27. August 2015)

@rik

Danke für deine Mühe. Habe Mailanbieter geändert, im Moment kommen die Mails an.

Bin mal auf die Antwort von den Telekomiker gespannt.

Komisch ist aber nach wie vor, dass nur Mails aus dem Bikemarkt betroffen sind. 
Und das trotz deaktiviertem Spamfilter. Die scheinen einfach in einem schwarzen Loch zu landen


----------



## lahura (28. August 2015)

Gibt's schon Infos von t-online?


----------



## Pure_Power (29. August 2015)

Ich habe seit heute morgen eine dauerhafte Benachrichtigung. Gelesen und geantwortet, trotzdem bleibt die rote 1.

*edit* Ist weg, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (31. August 2015)

Bei mir hat alles problemlos geklappt. Gabel gestern reingestellt, einige Anfragen erhalten, heute verkauft.


----------



## Marcus (1. September 2015)

lahura schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Infos von t-online?



Nein, das nicht. Aber die Mails kommen bei meinem Account mittlerweile wieder an. Könnt ihr das mal überprüfen /cc @free-for-ride

Ich habe noch ein Setting gefunden, wo man das Verhalten bei vermeintlichen Spam-Mails einstellen kann: "Menü" > "Einstellungen" > "Spamschutz".







Dort ist bei mir die erste Option ausgewählt. Evt. hilft es zukünftig, auf die zweite umzuschalten und dann schauen, ob die Mails im Spam-Folder landen und sie dann ggf. als "nicht Spam" zu markieren.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## free-for-ride (2. September 2015)

Hi Rik,
Überprüfung muss warten, bin gerade im Büro. Aber zur Spam-Einstellung kann ich sagen, dass das nicht der Grund ist. In meinen Einstellungen ist der mittlere Punkt ausgewählt und die Mail´s aus dem Bikemarkt sind weder im Spam noch im Posteingang aufgetaucht. Hat also leider nichts mit der Spam-Einstellung zu tun.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Marcus (2. September 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Hi Rik,
> Überprüfung muss warten, bin gerade im Büro. Aber zur Spam-Einstellung kann ich sagen, dass das nicht der Grund ist. In meinen Einstellungen ist der mittlere Punkt ausgewählt und die Mail´s aus dem Bikemarkt sind weder im Spam noch im Posteingang aufgetaucht. Hat also leider nichts mit der Spam-Einstellung zu tun.



Das war nur eine Vermutung. Ich habe die obere Einstellung und die Mails kommen jetzt wieder bei meiner T-Online-Adresse an.


----------



## hasardeur (24. September 2015)

Bikemarkt Host offline?


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (24. September 2015)

Ja versuche auch schon seit Stunden in den Markt zu kommen leider vergebens!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2015)

Dito


----------



## 4mate (24. September 2015)

Hier Bikemarkt jetzt und vorher nicht offline, alle Kategorien aufrufbar


----------



## Marcus (24. September 2015)

Hallo,

Problem ist identifiziert und wird behoben. In einigen Minuten sollte wieder alles glatt laufen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (12. Oktober 2015)

Bikemarkt ist wieder offline?


----------



## Marcus (12. Oktober 2015)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Bikemarkt ist wieder offline?



Läuft wieder!


----------



## Zonerider (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, hab auf Grund technischer Probleme negativ bewertet. (Tablet Bildschirm) Bitte um Rücknahme bzw. auf Positiv setzen, danke.


----------



## nollak (16. Oktober 2015)

Ist grad wieder offline


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Oktober 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Hallo, hab auf Grund technischer Probleme negativ bewertet. (Tablet Bildschirm) Bitte um Rücknahme bzw. auf Positiv setzen, danke.


du kannst doch selbst die Bewertung ändern?


----------



## Zonerider (16. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> du kannst doch selbst die Bewertung ändern?



Wo, Link ... i find nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (16. Oktober 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Wo, Link ... i find nix.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/ratings/my (Findest du im Menü "Mein Bikemarkt")

Viele Grüße

rik


----------

